# 2011 NAUTIC STAR 24 TOURNAMENT



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS USED BOAT IS READY TO GO FISHING IT HAS A YAMAHA VF250LD MOTOR, GARMIN GPS, POWER POLE, JACK PLATE, BOARDING LADDER, LOTS STORAGE VERY CLEAN CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY 361-758-2140 $35,995.00








































































*


----------

